# Grout Haze on Mirror



## Rivethead (Dec 26, 2008)

Try a 50/50 mix of white vinegar and one of those green kitchen scrub pads. That should do it. If not
hit the tile store for Grout Haze Remover and follow the directions - wear gloves if you have to go the commercial product route.


----------



## iyanna (Feb 28, 2009)

*Removing grout haze off mirror*

:thumbup:Thanks so much for the information


----------

